# Exporting a car from Sharjah to Dubai



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

I am buyin a car in Sharjah, and I heard that I have to export it to Dubai. Am I allowed to drive the car from Sharjah to the registration office in Dubai on export plates?

Any advice please?

Thanks


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

basimoli said:


> I am buyin a car in Sharjah, and I heard that I have to export it to Dubai. Am I allowed to drive the car from Sharjah to the registration office in Dubai on export plates?
> 
> Any advice please?
> 
> Thanks


If you have export plates the im sure there shouldnt be an issue, but i would recomend putting it on a tow truck.incase anything does happen on your way there.


----------



## aamert (Feb 18, 2009)

'exporting' within a country?


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

So this is an update in case any one wants to do something similar:
I went to the Tasjeel office in Sharjah (open 7 am to 8 pm). I needed driving licence, passport and visa copy, and a short term insurance for the exported car which was arranged with the broker on site for 50 AED. They changed the plates to Blue export ones and said that I can drive it to Dubai.

The only problem I had is when I stopped at the first Petrol station to get Salek tag as the previous owner wanted his back. There I was told that I need the plate number to get the tag and they had no idea what to do with a car that has export plates! So I drove on the back road to Dubai and went to the insurance office that I deal with and got my insurance papers. 

I am going to register the car later this evening or tomorrow at Al Barsha Tasjeel office. If there is a problem then I will update here.


----------

